# 1 coat of paint or 2 for fresh drywall?



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

Just wondering whats the norm so I know how much to buy. All the colors I'm using are pretty light (white, light green, light lavender, earthy copper-brown)


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Quality paint from Dunn Edwards - primer in the paint - over new drywall - two coats. Just did the all the public areas (walls and ceilings, about 1400 sq ft area) of the house, worked very well. No more big box store paint for us...

Vince


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

One coat primer, two coats paint, is the best for most traditional coatings


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

slickshift said:


> One coat primer, two coats paint, is the best for most traditional coatings


:yes: What slick said.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Yes...on primer coat...2 coats of paint is BEST.*

Slick & Mix have spoken "Wisely"...seriously!:yes::thumbup1:

Even on good primer, figure ABOUT 350-375 s.f. per gallon for the paint.
Then...DOUBLE IT since you better be doing 2 full coats of paint.

Faron


----------



## joenusz (Apr 26, 2009)

*1 Coat Primer System*

Sherwin Williams sells 200 primer for new drywall at about $45/gallon and 400 (lower quality) for about $37/gallon. Both are 1 coat systems.

Make sure you get drywall specific primer - drywall surfaces are very porous and you need primer to fill the pores. Otherwise, the paint will absorb unevenly and sheen will be uneven.

And yes, topcoat systems are normally 2 coats.

Wall Paint - Beauty on a Budget
 Wall Paint


----------



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

OK thanks guys. I good primer and 2 coats of paint it is!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

newbpainter said:


> OK thanks guys. I good primer and 2 coats of paint it is!



Do not miss the advise to use quality paints. Economy paints will cost you more, since you need more coats and will need to repaint sooner.

Drywall primer is a PVA primer. It is less expensive since the binder has larger resins, but this is what you need to seal the drywall paper and compound.


----------



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> Do not miss the advise to use quality paints. Economy paints will cost you more, since you need more coats and will need to repaint sooner.
> 
> Drywall primer is a PVA primer. It is less expensive since the binder has larger resins, but this is what you need to seal the drywall paper and compound.


i don't have access to shermin williams or benjamin moore in my area. Can you recommend me a couple of good primers? I've had good experiences using Zinsser's BIN to cover up a grease stain in an already painted kitchen. Does zinssers make a primer that I could use for fresh drywall?


----------



## Vikki Foley (Apr 26, 2009)

*Paint Color Advice*

You will need to first prime the walls to seal the fresh mud on the drywall. 
I suggest 2 coats especially if using a low LRV (light reflectivity value) which is usually stated on the paint chip or color wheel. The lower the LRV number e.g., from 1-100, the darker the color. As far as how much paint to purchase, that will vary by manufacturer . 

If your colors are higher than say 75 LRV you may be able to get away with just 1 coat. You can always buy more paint if it does not cover to your satisfaction. Also, if the room as very good natural lighting and you have heavy texture, the chances are higher that you will need 2 coats. 

Happy painting!
Vikki Foley
Interior Design and Color Consulting

http://www.click2decorate.com


----------



## joenusz (Apr 26, 2009)

That's a good point - you might enhance color by having the primer tinted to 50-75% strength of your topcoat color as well.

If using a very bright or deep color, SW will recommend a shaded primer P-1 through P-6. Get what they recommend and the color should be fine.

Wall Paint - Beauty on a Budget
 Wall Paint


----------

